# New river or Azureus?



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,
I saw these in a local pet store, the owner said they were Blue dart frogs! When i got them as very small froglets, maybe a few weeks out of the water i thought they were sipiliwani's. They had a very lime green hue about them. As they got older and bigger this faded away, similar to some threads i have read about Azureus. Now they seem to have a stance and body shape much like my other Tincts and less like my Azureus. The more images i view the more I get confused between which ones they are. Can anyone help. They are between 1 inch S to V and 1 and a quarter inch S to V and about five months old.

P.S anyone know how to display these from my gallery in an image on a topic? all i can get is a link to my gallery. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=1003&pos=0

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=1003&pos=1

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=1003&pos=2

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm gonna say azureus. hopefully others will chime in


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They are definately Blue! lol.

While they have some rather large spots, they definately have smaller spots than blue sips, and definately look like Azureus to me. Azureus and blue sips out of the water look very similar, and the only real difference you see in their development is that the pattern in azureus continues to break down into smaller spots as the frog ages, until its an azureus. New Rivers do look like the larger spotted version of these frogs... So if these were adults, it'd be debatable, but as they are still young I'd say they were just azureus.

Deal is tho, if you don't know, then beware breeding them in the future, as you'll never know exactly what you have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Whatever they are, they are nice.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Khamul1of9

Thanks for doing that for me.. what did you write?? I had tried using







but it never seemed to work??

Steve


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Its because you were using the wrong image "source" code... you're using the URL to the PAGE which DISPLAYS the image, not the image itself.

What you want to do is open up the pic in your album, like it is in the links you put up. If you can mouse over the pic, and it turns into a little hand, that means that the original pic is larger than the album is showing, so you want to click the pic to get it opened as big as the pic is. This will pop up a new window for the full sized pic. (If the pic is smaller, and doesn't have this pop up because it fits full sized displayed in the album display, just follow the next step).

You want to right click the pic in the pop up window, and select properties. this will open up a little "Element Properties" box, that gives you all the information about the picture. Under "Image Properties" (second section) there is the "Location" - this is what you want. Highlight the whole URL, http://blahblahblah.whatever, and copy it. 

Going back to your post which you are writing (I always do the gallery bit in another window or tab), you want to insert the image just like you did before, with the new source URL, no spaces between the URL and the tags. Give it a try in a response to this post!

Sorry its complicated, but its a little messy with the album code... no good way to fix it


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I say Azureus. Of the Tinc morphs that look similar to Azureus *that I've seen*, the classical H pattern on the back of a Tinc, be it yellow, white, green, or blue, is still present. These frogs don't show that pattern.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

What Corey said.
You open the pic in your gallery to a size you like. Right click, hit properties, highlight the location that starts with http:etc....
and put it in your post. Then highlight it in your post and press the IMG button on the tool bar on the "Post a reply" window.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok so here we go, thanks everyone.

Here is a test picture of my Tincts










Hey guys.. this worked.. (though I am an electronics engineer i seemed to miss out on the dawn of the computer era and i'm still learning.. they confuse me and i'm sure one day they will take over and we will have a machine-man interface!!!!).

Thanks again everyone, for the comments and for showing me this.

Steve


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Their _D. azureus_. Wild caught New River's are similar but have what I can only describe as a whitish scheen. I've never seen any captive breed New River's that have color similar to _azureus_, only wc's. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Some New River Pics for comparisons...*

I went and grabbed the camera after reading this post and took the following pictures of our CB F1 New River Tincs. These guys are about 2 years old - so they are adults.

If you want to check out some pictures of the WC pair, they are located in my gallery.

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=338


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, those frogs are great. The spots on the flanks are much larger and the tint is much lighter on thier backs and the hunch back is more obvious too.

Good to have great photos to compare with.

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I have a pair of F1 New Rivers we received from Sarah and Melis and they are hard to confuse with azureus (well it probably helped that I had them side by side with azureus so comparisons were easy.... even a Dendro dummy like me could figure it out  ).

Bill


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Bill is right, when they are larger, it is harder to confuse the New Rivers from Azureus. But when they are smaller, they look a lot alike.

Melis



elmoisfive said:


> Yeah I have a pair of F1 New Rivers we received from Sarah and Melis and they are hard to confuse with azureus (well it probably helped that I had them side by side with azureus so comparisons were easy.... even a Dendro dummy like me could figure it out  ).
> 
> Bill


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Great question!
Darren has new rivers and I have azureus. We constantly talk about em. There is a genetics paper in there somewhere. They look very similar, and often get confused. Melissa once again nailed it down, but the differences there but are very subtle.

Dave


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm sure I'm out of the loop on this topic, but I just noticed that azureus has been reclassified as a tinc morph on Tropical Experience's Tinc Morph Guide.

*colourmorph 21*
_After recent research it seems that this species isn't a specie but just a morph of D. tinctorius._

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinct ... &submenu=0

News to me


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure I missed it, but the conclusion was that the frogs in question are Azureus? :?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah Mike, the general concencus was Azureus. I reckon I need to change my signature now...... No i don't i already changed it.. having a confusing day!

Steve


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm in the camp of saying definitely azureus, but you'll be certain when they mature. I have New Rivers and Azureus, and the New Rivers are about 30% bigger, and have the definite tinc hunchback. Some of the New Rivers are really blue, but, like Chuck said, tend to have some whitish mixed in.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

My new rivers have alot of white on them with large black blobs, kind of like a cobalt design. I have however seen some with very little to almost no white at all, sheesh so confusing. :? .







. Sorry for the small pic. but that is the white I was describing.


----------

